# APR ECU / TCU Software Upgrade Sale until May 15th, 2020!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR ECU / TCU Software Upgrade Sale until May 15th, 2020!



APR ECU and TCU Upgrades are on sale until May 15th, 2020! 

Visit GOAPR.com for pricing details and visit an APR Dealer for an install today!

Go APR!


----------



## vwmeater (May 3, 2004)

Will your software trigger a P0141 or P0420 with catless downpipes? You may have a new customer here! 1.4tsi Jetta 2016...


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

vwmeater said:


> Will your software trigger a P0141 or P0420 with catless downpipes? You may have a new customer here! 1.4tsi Jetta 2016...


I believe any catless dp will trigger those codes on our engines. If there really is no problem, you can clear the codes every few days ( they normally are on and off every few days or don't come back... kind of like the tpms )


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

vwmeater said:


> Will your software trigger a P0141 or P0420 with catless downpipes? You may have a new customer here! 1.4tsi Jetta 2016...


I'm Unitronic gang over here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!


well since you offered .... Are there plans for a stage 2 tune? Since you guys had the cars on the dyno, I don't see why you guys wouldn't try one out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The downpipe isn't a restriction enough to really warrant a stage 2 tune. Feel free to change it on our stage 1 tune.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> The downpipe isn't a restriction enough to really warrant a stage 2 tune. Feel free to change it on our stage 1 tune.


So there is no plans to squeeze out more horsepower than what is already listed?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> So there is no plans to squeeze out more horsepower than what is already listed?


Adding more hardware will help. We don't have any plans to change the software though. There's only so much you can do on the factory hardware before you run into safety issues. It's best to get to limits and then address hardware to remove restrictions and cool things down so you can continue making more power.


----------

